# Italy--taxation of interest, dividends, capital gains, IRAs, IVAFE



## katieburg (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi There,

Any US expats out there who could share their experience with me about how their commercialista is taxing them on interest income, dividends, and capital gains? I have had two so far, and they have both done my taxes differently. One treated it all as normal income and taxed it at my income rate, and the other taxed it all at 26%.

Also, wondering if anyone can tell me if IRAs are subject to the IVAFE tax. So far, I've been taxed the .2% by both of my accountants, but I've been recently found a lot of info stating that they shouldn't be taxed at all.

Lastly, are there any retired Americans on this forum who are collecting distributions from traditional or ROTH IRAs? Am trying to get information on how the distributions are taxed in Italy, and would love some feedback.

Any info or suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated!!
Thanks


----------

